# New mushrooms



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

My wife bought me 3 new mushrooms today at J&L ,green, yellow & orange. I need to take her with me everytime I go to J&L. 









Very Cool!!!


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Those are Ricordea Yuma, I like the yellow one


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Really nice and different colors then the usual


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Those are Ricordea Yuma, I like the yellow one


Hey thanks for the proper name, I seem to recall them saying that name, but they said they are part of the mushroom family. I'm not good with technical names. So I just call them mushrooms. I did write that name down though. Thanks again. Laurie


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

"Rics" for short buddy, that's the only way I remember, lol...


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

effox said:


> "Rics" for short buddy, that's the only way I remember, lol...


Hey that's a good way to remember, Thanks Ya! Rics is good.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hey hey Guy. There is huge difference between "mush" and "ric" - at least in price.

Better take her out for a nice dinner. On 2nd thought - she already blew your dinner budget on those three mush - I mean rics :lol:

I need to get my wife to hang out with yours. Especially when she plans to drive out to JL.


----------

